# Need a good auto detailer



## digpcola (Nov 17, 2010)

Does anybody know of a good profeesional, licensed, auto detailer that will detail dump trucks?


----------



## babbster (Apr 8, 2011)

It was nice talking with you. 

Let me know when your ready to schedule and we will get these dump trucks looking awesome!


----------



## EODangler (Apr 7, 2011)

Definitely go with babbster!!


----------

